# λαζούρα



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

Η *λαζούρα* είναι ζωγραφική τεχνική με την οποία περνάμε ένα πολύ αραιωμένο χρώμα πάνω από ένα στεγνό με αποτέλεσμα, όταν το αραιωμένο αυτό χρώμα στεγνώσει, να έχουμε την αίσθηση της διαφάνειας ή της γυαλάδας. Η λαζούρα εφαρμόζεται πάνω από το χρωματικό στρώμα και πριν από το βερνίκωμα, με σκοπό το να κάνει τα χρώματα να φαίνονται εντονότερα. Για την τεχνοτροπία τής ζωγραφικής με λαζούρες υπάρχουν αρκετά να διαβάσετε, όπως π.χ. εδώ.

Η λ. _λαζούρα_ χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει και προϊόντα χρώματος που χρησιμοποιούνται για την προστασία επιφανειών (βλ. π.χ. εδώ), συχνά με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ή/και ανάδειξη κάποιας αίσθησης υφής σε αυτές (βλ. βικιάρθρο).

Οι αποδόσεις σε άλλες γλώσσες είναι:
*λαζούρα* [EL] = *glaze* [EN] = *glacis* [FR] = *Lasur* [DE]​ 
Η λέξη *λαζούρα* απουσιάζει από το ΛΚΝ και το ΜΕΛ, και υπάρχει μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ (2006) ως εξής:
*λαζούρα* (η) είδος παχύρρευστου βερνικιού [ΕΤΥΜ. Βλ. λ. _λαζουρίτης_]​ 
Εδώ έχω κάποιες ενστάσεις (ουσιαστικά, απ' όσα γράφει, μόνο με το γένος συμφωνώ): Πρώτον, όπως εξηγήθηκε παραπάνω, η λαζούρα δεν είναι βερνίκι από αυστηρά ορολογική άποψη. Ούτε αποτελεί ίδιόν της το ότι είναι παχύρρευστη (εδώ ίσως ο λεξικογράφος παρασύρθηκε από το ότι η λαζούρα προστασίας επιφανειών είναι γαλακτόχρωμη πριν από την εφαρμογή της) — και, όπως ειδικότερα είπαμε για την εφαρμογή τής τεχνικής στη ζωγραφική, τα στρώματα είναι λεπτά και το χρώμα πολύ αραιωμένο (άρα, καμία σχέση). Τέλος, η λ. _λαζουρίτης_ όντως μας κατευθύνει προς το απώτατο έτυμον της λ. _λαζούρα_ (δηλ. στο περσ. _lāzhward_), αλλά έτσι συνοπτικά όπως παρατίθεται η σχετική ετυμολογία στο εν λόγω λήμμα αφήνεται να εννοηθεί ότι η _λαζούρα_ προέρχεται απευθείας από τον _λαζουρίτη_. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως (δεδομένου ότι _λαζουρίτης_ σημαίνει "ημιπολύτιμος γαλάζιος λίθος"), θα απαιτούσε σημαντική σημασιακή μεταβολή. Κατά την ταπεινή μου λοιπόν άποψη η λ. _λαζούρα_ προέρχεται από το γερμ. _Lasur_, το οποίο με τη σειρά του προέρχεται από το λατ._ lasurium_ κ.ο.κ.· άλλωστε από τη γερμανική γλώσσα προέρχεται η ονομασία αυτής τής τεχνοτροπίας (και των σχετικών προϊόντων) και στις περισσότερες άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, θα άξιζε να κάνουμε ένα γερό ξεκαθάρισμα στα διάφορα _λάπις λάζουλι, λαζούρι, λαζουρίτης, αζουρίτης, azure, Lazurstein_ και, κυρίως, στο _lazulus_ (που προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ τι μου θυμίζει).


----------

